# [solved] python-updater failed

## Gladdle

Ich habe versucht meinen alten Server wieder online zu bekommen, der drei Jahre brach lag. Leider habe ich ein Problem bei python-updater. Per eselect python habe ich schon  die aktuellste Version ausgesucht (Stable x86, also32Bit version): 

```
Avialble Python interpreters:

[1]  python2.7

[2]  python 3.1 *
```

Doch jedes mal bei python-updater kommt folgender Fehler:

```
 [32;01m*[0m [1;34mStarting Python Updater...[0m

 [32;01m*[0m [1;36mMain active version of Python:  3.1[0m

 [32;01m*[0m [1;36mActive version of Python 2:     2.7[0m

 [32;01m*[0m [1;36mActive version of Python 3:     3.1[0m

 [32;01m*[0m   Adding to list: app-admin/webapp-config:0

 [32;01m*[0m   Adding to list: app-office/openoffice-bin:0

 [32;01m*[0m   Adding to list: app-office/openoffice-bin:0

 [32;01m*[0m   Adding to list: app-portage/mirrorselect:0

 [32;01m*[0m   Adding to list: dev-java/antlr:0

 [32;01m*[0m   Adding to list: dev-java/javatoolkit:0

 [32;01m*[0m   Adding to list: dev-libs/boost:1.41

 [32;01m*[0m     check: manual [Added to list manually, see CHECKS in manpage for more information.]

 [32;01m*[0m   Adding to list: dev-libs/libxml2:2

 [32;01m*[0m   Adding to list: dev-libs/libxslt:0

 [32;01m*[0m   Adding to list: dev-python/gst-python:0.10

 [32;01m*[0m   Adding to list: dev-python/pygobject:2

 [32;01m*[0m   Adding to list: dev-python/pygtksourceview:2

 [32;01m*[0m   Adding to list: dev-python/pyopengl:0

 [32;01m*[0m   Adding to list: dev-util/scons:0

 [32;01m*[0m   Adding to list: dev-vcs/git:0

 [32;01m*[0m   Adding to list: gnome-extra/libgsf:0

 [32;01m*[0m   Adding to list: media-gfx/blender:0

 [32;01m*[0m   Adding to list: media-libs/alsa-lib:0

 [32;01m*[0m   Adding to list: media-libs/lcms:0

 [32;01m*[0m   Adding to list: net-analyzer/net-snmp:0

 [32;01m*[0m   Adding to list: net-irc/xchat:2

 [32;01m*[0m   Adding to list: net-libs/farsight2:0

bzip2: Compressed file ends unexpectedly;

    perhaps it is corrupted?  *Possible* reason follows.

bzip2: Success

    Input file = /var/db/pkg/sys-apps/file-5.03/environment.bz2, output file = (stdout)

It is possible that the compressed file(s) have become corrupted.

You can use the -tvv option to test integrity of such files.

You can use the `bzip2recover' program to attempt to recover

data from undamaged sections of corrupted files.

bzip2: Compressed file ends unexpectedly;

    perhaps it is corrupted?  *Possible* reason follows.

bzip2: Success

    Input file = /var/db/pkg/sys-apps/file-5.03/environment.bz2, output file = (stdout)

It is possible that the compressed file(s) have become corrupted.

You can use the -tvv option to test integrity of such files.

You can use the `bzip2recover' program to attempt to recover

data from undamaged sections of corrupted files.

 [31;01m*[0m PVR missing
```

Hat jemand eine Ahnung was das sein kann? emerge laeufft wegen ein paar python problemen nimmer durch. Ist leider nicht die make.conf, etc. in meiner Signatur, wenn diese gebraucht wird bitte melden.Last edited by Gladdle on Wed Oct 13, 2010 12:39 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Gladdle

Okay, folgendes gilt auch fuer mich:

http://www.gidf.de/googleistdeinfreund.png

Ich habe hier die Loesung gefunden und angepasst:

```
rm /var/db/pkg/sys-apps/file-5.03/environment.bz2

emerge --oneshot sys-apps/file

python-updater
```

----------

## Josef.95

 *Gladdle wrote:*   

> Per eselect python habe ich schon die aktuellste Version ausgesucht (Stable x86, also32Bit version):
> 
> ```
> Avialble Python interpreters:
> 
> ...

 

Aktuell wird eigentlich noch von abgeraten die main active Version schon auf python3.1 zu setzen.

Siehe zb auch in den News zu Python 3.1 

```
eselect news list

eselect news read [N]
```

----------

## Gladdle

Downgegraded, python-updater erneut gestartet und das System laeufft super, keine probleme mehr, Danke  :Smile: 

----------

